# Do any of you like anthro latex suits



## RubberfemAsriel (Jul 23, 2022)

I like latex rubber fur suits that are squeaky usually fem suits 
Do you like them why or why not.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Aug 3, 2022)

They're awesome, form fitting and tight on the curves, shows off all the right places!


----------

